

Pinboard: How many users are using the service? - potomak

tl;dr Pinboard has 9550 users.<p>Pinboard charges a one-time signup fee of $9.55 for new members, the fee is based on the formula: number of users * $0.001, so the current number of users is $9.55 / $0.001 = 9550 users.<p>Reference: https://pinboard.in/help/fee/
======
wx77
Edit: Actually I am remembering wrong see here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2205174>

A little more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2302595>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2302547>

 __WRONG STATEMENT __: I believe that the person running pinboard mentioned
that it started at something like $3 or maybe more, so it isn't 9550 but
probably a bit less, even less if you count inactive users.

------
toffeemilkshake
" Pinboard is a service with about 15,000 active users (defined as people who
get up in the morning and actually make the little lights on our servers
blink). "

<http://blog.pinboard.in/2011/09/the_costs_of_bookmarking/>

